# Stufe 56 für Belial Hölle als Zauberin kein problem



## daymaid (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte letztens ein Video gepostet wo ich ca 17 min für den Butcher als sorc in hell solo gebraucht hatte.
Habe ich ein wenig verbessert und möchte nun das feedback zu dem neuen Belial hell solo video hören.
Skillverbesserungen werden gerne gehört . Dmg hatte ich ca bei 5k

Hier gehts zum Video


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juni 2012)

17 min O.o

gifthydra...! und die komsichen lahmen minilaser? naja

ich auf inferno:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEOF4u2YKhE


----------



## JonnyBee (7. Juni 2012)

Belial ist wirklich easy wenn man etwas movement beherscht. Aber was mich wundert warum du nur 5k dmg hast........ Ich bin jetzt auch im 3. Akt Hölle angekommen und hab um die 12k .


----------



## JonnyBee (7. Juni 2012)

^^


----------



## JonnyBee (7. Juni 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 17 min O.o
> 
> gifthydra...! und die komsichen lahmen minilaser? naja
> 
> ...





also ganz ehrlich? 17minuten bei 5k dmg sind schon verständlich. du kannst deinen level 60 char mit über 30 k dmg nicht mit seinem stufe 56, 5k Mage vergleichen.


----------



## diablo1988 (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss sagen mein mage auf hölle hat höstens für die bosse 5 min gebraucht gifthydra stellen und das wars dan meistens schon^^


----------



## diablo1988 (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss sagen mein mage auf hölle hat für die bosse so im schnitt 3-4 min gebraucht auser belial und diablo da warens etwa mehr  gebraucht gifthydra stellen und das wars dan meistens schon^^


----------



## diablo1988 (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss sagen mein mage auf hölle hat für die bosse so im schnitt 2-4 min gebraucht auser belial und diablo da warens etwa mehr  gebraucht gifthydra stellen und das wars dan meistens schon^^


----------

